# Rescue or Puppy?



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

How do you decide between rescuing a dog or getting a puppy. I know that the rescued dogs have lesser of a chance of getting adopted than a puppy but what are the pros and cons of both. 

I understand everyone has opinions but I'd like to hear answers from both sides of the fence.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here's my reasons why I am going with a breeder for my next GSD.

Health - I've had to deal with hips problems and I'd like to avoid that if possible

Temperament - I'm been seriously lucky with my past GSDs as far as temperament goes and I want to be SURE to get the same. We participate in dog-related functions at least 6-8 times a month. Sometimes we hold the event at our place which could mean 50+ people and 40+ dogs in a single day. If we do an away event there could be hundreds of people and dogs. I like to take our dogs with if we can so I need rock solid temperaments.

Why a puppy? See the temperament reasons. I want to be SURE the dog is comfortable in as many situations as possible and that's easier to do with a puppy.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Why not rescue a puppy? I've had many foster puppies in the past 2 years ranging from 6 weeks to 6 months. 

My first GSD was from a breeder (a very reputable one) and still has hip problems AND sensitive stomach AND noise phobias.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

It's often difficult to assess the temperament of a dog in a shelter environment, so I would recommend going through a reputable rescue. A dog already in rescue normally has lived in a foster home for a period of time and the foster mom/dad can provide lots of good information. They know all of the dog's quirks, any behavioral issues, temperament, etc. Also, the dog is often already vetted, spayed/neutered, housebroken, crate-trained, etc. I would recommend this as an option because you can "shop" for the exact dog you are looking for. I personally would rather go through a rescue than a breeder, but everyone's different!


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

How do you know what is a reputable rescue?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I have 3 rescued dogs, one cat, and even my 2 gerbils. 
So there is my answer at this point in my life. RESCUE. 

For me it is not a question of which is better or more work? 

It is what is in your heart to do. 

I went to a breeder for my JRT. We had 4 yrs of heartache and illness. I vowed to never do it again.

BUT I realize now I was uneducated. 

There are bad breeders, there are bad rescues. 

Just educate yourself and take your time, if you are thinking about it. Not saying you are maybe this was just an interesting question to start the research. 

Yes I would love to have all healthy animals. It seems the unhealthy find me and my family. I guess it was meant to be. Someone knows they will be taken care of. 

I think in your grief right now you want guarntees. 
That is OK.









There are wonderful breeders out there, that screen for everything and worship GSD's. You can get a healthy puppy, I have changed my opinon through this board, I believe that is possible. Puppy's are SO cute, but
Puppy's are WORK! 

There are wonderful rescues that have vetted their dogs and know what is going on with them. You can get a healthy dog from them too. They can tell you so much about them, but
Recues can be work too.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

There is a whole thread about that. I wish I could post a thread. 

Where is Kelso and Jean when I need them.









I will try to get it up here. It might be posted in Forum under rescue. If not it should be. 

Mostly go with your gut with rescues, follow the instructions from the thread, if one thing seems wrong do not do it. 

That is the problem I had, the rescue was not up to par, but I fell in love with the dog, health issues and all!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.gsdhelpline.com/represcue.htm


There that is a site from Jean, there is a thread on the forum list in this catogory, I looked. 

Hope the link works!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

You could get a rescue puppy!

It is not a sure win with a breeder pup either. I have seen questionable breeder dogs which they got as pups too.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

How about this girl?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=792528#Post792528


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

She looks wonderful as long as you don't plan to add another dog to your family. And VGSR is one of the 'very reputable' rescues!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

If I were you, I would make a list of the features that are important to you in a dog: have an idea of what you are looking for and what you are prepared to do in terms of training, activities and so on. In my experience, many people who lose a senior have TOTALLY forgotten how much work a puppy is, how much energy they have, all the needs they have in terms of training, teething, house-breaking etc etc. So that is step one. 

Then you might want to visit petfinder and see what kind of dogs are available, and check on your local rescues and see what kind of listings they have. If you are a logical, methodical person, you will either find what you are looking for in doing this research, or will decide that you need to look for a breeder who will have the pup or adult that you want.

If you are like me, you will throw all your assumptions out the window and fall in love with a specific dog.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would find a dog that needs me...


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Not to speak for him. (Why do people say stuff like that, when that is what they are doing?)









I think he has another dog. A cocker spaniel was in a pic, right? 

Frieda seems like a working dog. Even though I did not know she was 8 so maybe she is not. 
I would not think he would want a dog that old, Killiam was 10, I think? 
That's enough. 
OK, I need to MYOB. I do not think they are ready for another dog yet. AND we are trying to find him one.









Nothing makes you feel more better than puppy kisses or saving another dogs life!! 

Maybe you should volunteer Josh? or Foster? 
Wasn't Josh??


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, its Josh. 

I know I do not want another dog right now, not today, not this week. I am looking into the future. I may or may not want one down the road however I would like to have my ducks in a row prior to that, if the day ever comes. 

Killian was 9, going to turn ten next month so I would prefer a younger dog. I remember what a puppy is like, they are a ton of work and a lot of sleep deprived evenings. I actually enjoy working with dogs. I walked Killian every morning and every evening and every walk was more than just exercise, we turned it into games. Our evening works also turned into having fun at he beach.

We do have a Cocker Spaniel as well, so the dog I get must be accepting. 

Again like I said I'm just trying to be prepared for a future, it may be months until I get another dog, maybe more maybe less. I just want to be well informed when that day comes and not make a decision out of emotion.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

You are doing a great job of getting educated. 

Something I wish I would have done before I went to a breeder or a rescue.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Rescuing versus puppy. You can get a purebred pup from some rescue groups including mine. A pup, of course might require more time.

In most respects it depends on what you are looking for in a dog. 

I have served as a foster for a six year old female rescue whom I adopted, bought a seven week old male GSD from a good breeder, and taken in other rescues.

There are only a few things that are important. What are you looking for in a dog, and remember once you get a dog it should be a life time commitment.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangHere's my reasons why I am going with a breeder for my next GSD.


Since this is posted in the Rescue section I'm assuming the OP is asking about rescuing and adult dog vs. rescuing a puppy. There are dogs dying every day in shelters and many do not have temperament or health issues so I hope the OP will not be put off by Lauri's response. 

There are always puppies available for rescue but adult dogs are more in need. I will never buy from a breeder because there are so many wonderful dogs out there who need homes. I have had the good fortune to share my life with dogs for more than 20 years now and they have all been rescues. I have rescued both puppies and adults and each has advantages and disadvantages. 

I chose my newest dog, Rafi, based on his temperament. He was in a foster home with multiple cats and another dog and was good with everyone. 

I chose my first dog, Massie, as a 10 week old puppy. I wanted a puppy because she was my first dog and I wanted to be able to get an issue free dog who I could learn how to train, etc. I also wanted to experience having a puppy! I was fortunate to have roommates and neighbors who helped care for her and to be able to take her to work once she was housebroken. I think you do need a bigger support system and more patience to have a puppy! 

Good luck, whatever you choose!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Josh,

I just read through Killian's thread, and I'm so sorry for your loss. I can identify with your pain, and because I've been there many times now, I'm familiar with the gamut of emotions in terms of not wanting to try and replace Killian, yet feeling the emptiness of his loss. I think exploring now is a smart thing to do, so that when the urge comes, you'll be somewhat prepared.

Here are my own experiences.

Before my awareness of rescues, I obtained a puppy from a breeder almost 9 years ago. Actually, she was a gift from the guy I was with at the time. We wanted a solid black puppy and we both thought (ignorantly) that was the only way we would find exactly what we wanted, through a breeder. He paid $1,000 for her, and she turned out to be everything I asked for, and she's still very healthy. Her name is Matsi, and she's absolutely wonderful.

As a sidenote, I frequent dog parks, and some of the breeder-bought purebreds are disaster cases both behaviourly and physically. But I don't know any of the breeders where they came from as they are often out of state breeders. So it's important to do your research. Incidentally, we did NOT do research but did get lucky. We found a solid black online, drove to the breeder, fell in love with one of several puppies shown to us, paid the money, and took the puppy home. It was as simple as that. She also had a minor infection, but the breeder (reluctantly) paid for her vet care.

Soon the boyfriend was gone and I replaced him with a second dog, lol. His name was Red. I found him on Petfinder and it was love at first sight. I was working at night and spent all my time reading his profile and obsessing over his photo, and made a mad rush to the shelter once my shift was over. He had been there for six months, and his cruelty case had just ended and freed him for adoption. However, the shelter did not make it easy for me. Awake for 24 hours, I was forced to run home and get Matsi to meet him, and she approved, and then so was I, once references were checked. Then I was forced to sleep on it, and without hesitation the next day, I paid my $100 and took him home.

Red turned out to be the heartdog of my life. He did not have a single issue, and became a certified therapy dog. He carried me through many things in my life, including hospice care of my brother for two months. He never left my side. He was middle aged when I adopted him, and he lived for five years before dying of cancer two years ago. I still feel the pain of losing him, and sometimes I search for a dog like him in the rescue area, which is a big mistake because as you know, each one is unique in their own special way, and some touch us more than others.

I've also adopted and fostered many other dogs, too numerous to mention. Many of their stories are profiled here in the 'where are they now' section. I'm heavy into the photos, and you can see what happens with mine, and many others, from shelter to happily ever after. Of all of them, Chewbacca was a huge hit in my life, and on this forum. He was another one that stole a big chunk of my heart. I drove all the way to New York to adopt him from a desperate shelter that had given up hope of finding him a loving home, and he turned out to be very loyal, very loving, and very funny. Because he had a great ACO advocating for him, I got exactly the dog she described to me, with no big surprises. 

I have learned along the way that seniors are a perfect match for my lifestyle, even though they may not be with me very long. For me, there is nothing like a wise old gramma or grampa to keep me company, especially the discarded ones. Someone else's trash becomes my treasure. Not for everyone, probably not for you, but the point is that through rescue work, I found my niche with these dogs, and I'm hooked on them. I have yet to be disappointed.

For many years now, I've been a volunteer with a reputable rescue. Being on the inside, I know what goes into matching a prospective adopter with the right dog. It's not a fail proof system, but almost all adopters are extremely happy with their choices, because the rescue spends time getting to know the dog in foster care at one end, and the approved applicant on the other end. We have dogs of all ages and colors, although rarely do we post our puppies on our website to avoid an influx of inquiries. And there is a grace period so that if things are not working out, the rescue takes the dog back. As many adopters can atest to, we are the extended family for that dog for the lifetime of the dog.

Where do rescues get their dogs? Some, especially the puppies, have been obtained from local breeders who want out of the business, or people who purchased puppies as gifts or for themselves and had no idea what they were getting themselves into. Some are owner turn-ins who are going through major life changes and can't or don't want to be bothered with working their dogs into their new lives. But most are from shelters who call us when a shepherd starts to deteriorate from lack of attention or exercise. As you know, shepherds don't tolerate that sort of confinement very well. They either get very depressed, as is often the case, or they go stir crazy. They do much better in a home environment, and better matched from a foster home environment also where their true personalities come through. All of the dogs we have run the gamut of low to high caliber breeders (some have been imported and were very costly). Most often we have no idea who the breeder was though.

In fact, once you are ready, a great way to get to know what age might be right for you at this point in your life would be to try fostering GSDs at various ages. I think somewhere along the way you mentioned feeling like you didn't want to disrespect Killian by bringing in another dog. But I have found some people feel empowered after losing their beloved dog by helping to save another, whether it be by fostering or getting involved in homeless shepherds on some other level. Just something else to consider.

In summary, if you don't want to depend on LUCK and roll with the punches, as so many others have said, whether breeder, shelter, or rescue, best to do some research. The person who is handing the dog over to you should not only be very familiar with the personality of the dog, but they should become familiar with you as well so that the match will be right for your lifestyle.


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

Well thank you all for your advice and words. I've contacted the "local" GSD rescue in North Carolina. I told them my situation and that I would like to consider fostering or adopting in the next couple months, once I'm ready. 

We've started the papper work and they will be doing a home visit in the next 4 to 6 weeks. So its a start.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Good for you! Good luck!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

What a great way to become known with the rescue and help some great dogs. Your own dog may turn up when you least expect it - keep your heart open. Killian may help send you a companion.


----------

